
They Shoot Browsers, Don't They? - jmorin007
http://www.alistapart.com/articles/theyshootbrowsers
======
aston
IE's got a pretty big browser share, most of it from people who aren't savvy
enough to understand why all of a sudden on Tuesday morning their favorite
website looks broken when it was fine Monday night.

I don't think it's arrogance to look out for your userbase.

